# Current collection



## guapoalto049 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is my current mantid collection. I know my photography skills are sub-par and the camera I use was bought for about $60, but I figured I'd share the pics with my fellow mantis lovers!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the pics,some of them look like my Chinese mantids.  Are a couple of them Chinese?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 31, 2010)

likebugs said:


> I love the pics,some of them look like my Chinese mantids.  Are a couple of them Chinese?


Yes, I'm trying how to figure out how to put captions on the photos, its my first photo post. Pictures 3,4, and 5 are Chinese mantids. They are my subadult females. Photo 8 is a close relative of the Chinese, known as the Narrow-Winged mantis (notice the orange spot on the prothorax, rather than yellow for the Chinese). The last photo is a size comparison of my largest female with a male ghost mantid.


----------



## ismart (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice collection you got going!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2010)

NIce! Your pics are great. I especially like that outdoor shot of the Narrow-Winged mantis.

And nice color on that salt'n'pepper ghost! None of mine are that color.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 3, 2010)

Precarious said:


> NIce! Your pics are great. I especially like that outdoor shot of the Narrow-Winged mantis.
> 
> And nice color on that salt'n'pepper ghost! None of mine are that color.


Thanks man! Yeah the _T. angustipennis _were actually collected in the bushes at my beach house, which is where the photo was taken. I took two male/female pairs and bred them for this summer's batch. Don't ask how 'salt n pepper' got that color, all of my ghosts are raised in the same net cage and eat the same food! Guess I got lucky :clap:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice collection and photos! B) 

I don't think we need very good cameras to be able to appreciate these little characters.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2010)

I have the same ghost, I though I was just imaginating the color :lol:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are the others I could not fit: My freshly molted Chinese female (~9.5 cm), two future Chinese mates (eyeing eachother up), and a 'whatchu lookin at' pose by another photogenic Chinese female


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol: I love the whatyoulookinat! I have an old mantis photo with that title.


----------

